# Xbox360 Controller am PC,brauche einen "Guide",komme nicht zurecht



## orca113 (11. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,also ich bin auch besitzer einer Xbox360 und habe demnach schon das Gamepad dieser.Jetzt wollte ich halt das Gamepad am PC verwenden und um zu sparen habe ich mir nur den Empfänger gekauft:

PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

wunderbar,installiert und scheint erkannt worden zu sein wird mir auch unter Geräte angezeigt (Verwende Win 7).

Mehrere Haken allerdings:

1. Der Controller lässt sich beim DRuck auf die Xbox Taste nicht abschalten (wo die Lichtringe herum laufen).Ist unpraktisch wenn man zum abschalten das Batteriefach abnehmen muss

2. Habe bespielsweise gerade Condemned installiert und dieses Game unterstützt zumindest schonmal in den Optionen Gamepad/Joystick. Wie genau richte ich mein Pad den für Spiele ein?

Gibts nicht irgendwein Programm das mitläuft und das Pad für Games konfigugiert irgendwie?

Hätte gerne mal ein paar Tipps von euch erfahrenen.Kann man jedes PC Game mit Gamepad steuern?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. März 2011)

zu 1.) Das ist normal kann keiner, aber du kannst auch warten denn der Controller schaltet sich nach ca. 15 min selber aus. 

zu.2.) Normaler Weise kann man die Tasten des Controllers (sofern er als solcher vom Spiel erkannt wird) im Spiel selbst konfigurieren. Microsoft bietet für den Controller kein Extratool zur Konfiguration an.


----------



## Muetze (11. März 2011)

soweit ichs selber (stand 2009) probiert hatte und auch gelesen habe im www funktionieren NUR die Kabelcontroller am PC mit den Windooftreiber von MS, die wireless werden über den usb ladeadapter ned erkannt!

lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!!!


----------



## gh0st76 (11. März 2011)

Muetze schrieb:


> soweit ichs selber (stand 2009) probiert hatte und auch gelesen habe im www funktionieren NUR die Kabelcontroller am PC mit den Windooftreiber von MS, die wireless werden über den usb ladeadapter ned erkannt!
> 
> lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!!!


 
Nicht ganz. Die Wireless PC Version ist nur ein einfacher Wireless Controller der XBox. Der Empfänger ist das wichtige. Damit läuft der Controller am PC da er sonst mit den Funksignalen nichts anfangen kann. Erkannt werden so gut wie alle Spiele. Ältere haben da Probleme aber dafür gibts extra Programme die da abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2011)

> haben da Probleme aber dafür gibts extra Programme die da abhilfe schaffen.



WTF? Link?  ne i ernst,wo bekomme ich sowas? Und ausschalten tut der sich allein?


----------



## gh0st76 (11. März 2011)

Ja. Nach 15 Minuten schaltet sich der Controller automatisch ab.

Xpadder - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Bene11660 (11. März 2011)

Da kann ich dir Xpadder ans Herz legen. Es hat bei mir bei allen Controllern funktioniert die
ich getestet habe ! Es ist wirklich ein super Programm: Xpadder.com

Edit: Mist ich war zu spät


----------



## orca113 (12. März 2011)

Was genau macht xpadder?


----------



## gh0st76 (12. März 2011)

Xpadder legt bei älteren Spielen, die das 360 Pad nicht unterstützen, die Belegung der Tastatur auf das Pad. Muss man halt selber einstellen. Aber ist wirklich gut das Programm.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. März 2011)

Ein controller ist doch nur bei Renn und sportspielen brauchbar oder nicht? Ich meine bei fps games wird man nicht gerade gut dastehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

Da gibts geteilte Meinungen, frag mal zotac, denn der wird dir sagen das er genauso schnell reagieren kann mit dem Controller wie du mit der Tastatur/Mouse-Kombi.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. März 2011)

Da sind aber auch stundenlange Übung nötig.  Ich würde damit nur renn und sportspiele zocken und sowas wie assasins creed o.ä.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2011)

Ja... aber ich finde auch für Games wie Oblivion oder Condemned und halt Games mit Flugzeugen ist ein Controller gut.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. März 2011)

Ein pad hat halt seine Vorteile ich z.B. spiele renn und sportspiele Lieber mit einem pad als mit der Tastatur. Fußballspiele würde ich niemals mit einer Tastatur zocken ohne pad ohne mich.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ein pad hat halt seine Vorteile ich z.B. spiele renn und sportspiele Lieber mit einem pad als mit der Tastatur. Fußballspiele würde ich niemals mit einer Tastatur zocken ohne pad ohne mich.



Ja Fifa mit Tastatur.... oh je


----------



## Lan_Party (13. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ja Fifa mit Tastatur.... oh je


 
Das würd ich mir gar nicht anteun wollen xD


----------



## gh0st76 (13. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das würd ich mir gar nicht anteun wollen xD


 
Mit der richtigen Tastatur ist das kein Problem.


----------



## ugimen (14. März 2011)

Früher (FIFA 98-2004) hab ich auch Fußball gespielt auf dem pc "mit der tastertur"

Das geht.
Damals hatte noch nicht jeder sich ein gamepad geholt/leisten können/wollen.

Ich hatte nur einen joystick für UR-alt-Prügel Spiele


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

ugimen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte nur einen joystick für UR-alt-Prügel Spiele



o_O ich verstehe das jetzt so das du z.B. smackdown Vs. raw mit joystick gezockt hast oder wie meinst du das.


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> o_O ich verstehe das jetzt so das du z.B. smackdown Vs. raw mit joystick gezockt hast oder wie meinst du das.



jaja,die guten alten Versionen,wo man Treten und Hauen konnte und sich noch Ducken und Springen.


----------



## doodlez (14. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ja Fifa mit Tastatur.... oh je


 



einer des besten Fifa Progamer aus Deutschland spielt mit Tasta


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2011)

Ja in frühester Kindheit zu heiß gebadet....


----------



## ugimen (16. März 2011)

1. Nein kein Snack down.
Mortal kombat oder Street fighter ( ab Teil 1)

2. Zufällig kenn ich wenn der alles nur mit Maus und tastertur spielt.

Von Autorennen über Strategie und prügel und metzel spielen bis hin zu Ego shootern und Simulationen.

Sogar auf der konsole 

Mach ich auch mit Adapter meine pc Gamers Maus und Keyboard an die Xbox 360 und Halo daddln

Nur mal so als Beispiel


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2011)

Oblivion per Pad? ^^   Also, zum rumlaufen und kämpfen o.k, aber Inventar verwalten, Quests durchgehen usw. - legst Du das Pad dazu dann wieder hin?

Ich nutze das Pad für PES2011, NBA2k11, NFS Shift (wobei das fast schon zu sensibel ist für ein Pad) und Batman AA. Aber auch für GTA4, aber nur zum Autofahren. Manch mal nehm ich aus Faulheit auch nach dem aussteigen das Pad, aber dann nehm ich nach 10 Sekunden dann doch verzweifelt wieder Maus+Tastatur, denn es ist sonst einfach ne Qual 


An der PS3 spiel ich aber bei nem Kumpel oft CoD MW2 per pad, das klappt inzwischen ganz gut, ich treff sogar rel schnell gezielt per Kopfschuss und bin online, wenn mich mein Kumpel ne Runde zocken lässt, eher vorne mit dabei. Natürlich isses aber mit Maus+Tastatur aber deutlich präziser und schneller steuerbar. Vor allem passiert es am PC im Gegensatz zur PS3 nie, dass ich beim Zielen aus versehen messere (bei der PS3 zielt man per rechtem Stick, und wenn man den dabei aus Versehen drückt, messert man...)


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ein controller ist doch nur bei Renn und sportspielen brauchbar oder nicht? Ich meine bei fps games wird man nicht gerade gut dastehen.


 
Für Mutliplayershooter ist sicher Tastatur/ Maus angesagt und von Vorteil, aber natürlich können auch mal zur Abwechslung z.B.: Singleplayershooter von Couch aus auf TV mit Gamepad gespielt werden. Hier mal eine sehr schöne Liste mit über 150 PC-Spielen, die das Gamepad von Microsoft unterstützen: Liste aller Games mit MS-Pad Unterstützung.


----------



## fr0gg3r (17. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Pad für PES2011, NBA2k11, NFS Shift (wobei das fast schon zu sensibel ist für ein Pad) und Batman AA. Aber auch für GTA4, aber nur zum Autofahren. Manch mal nehm ich aus Faulheit auch nach dem aussteigen das Pad, aber dann nehm ich nach 10 Sekunden dann doch verzweifelt wieder Maus+Tastatur, denn es ist sonst einfach ne Qual


Und ich dachte das würde sonst niemand machen xD Zum fahren nehme auch ich in GTA und Mafia das Pad in die Hand, ist sehr viel komfortabler da man so viel präziser fahren kann!

Ansonsten spiele ich Spiele wie Darksiders oder Assassins Creed mim Pad, die machen echt laune damit!
Und Rennspiele fasse ich sowieso nicht mehr ohne Pad an!

Echt ein Meisterwerk was Microsoft da mit dem Pad geschaffen hat! Meins hat schon sicherlich 4 Jahre aufm Buckel und läuft immernoch ohne Probleme! Ist super präzise, schönes Force Feedback und und und!

Aber der Preis fürs Pad hat sich glaub ich in den ganzen letzten Jahren nicht geändert^^ Habe damals auch für mein Kabelgebundenes etwa 30€ - 40€ gezahlt, weis ich nicht mehr genau!


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. März 2011)

@fr0gg3r also darksiders find ich auch durch den Controller echt Klasse ABER benutzt du auch schön die auswendig gelernten combomoves oder ist das SO WIE BEI MIR nur hektische Dämonengemetzel ???

Finde Das Pad auch genial für Fußballspiel obwohl ich sowas eigentlich nicht spiele. Am geilsten find ich es aber in spielen wie ac, moto gp, arcade rennspiele ala nfs, Street Fighter (da gibts sogar nen besonderes MS pad mit 6 bunten Knöpfen wegen den MOVES) und dann gibts noch viel mehr.

mfg alex

PS: Steam weekend Deal ist Darksiders für 7 euro glaub.


----------

